# Wizards is giving away a free Magic: The Gathering deck



## reveal (Nov 14, 2008)

If you live in the United States and are “above the age of majority in his/her state” (which I assume is 16 or 18), then you can get a free Magic: The Gathering deck from Wizards of the Coast. Click the following link to find out more: Here I Rule : Magic: The Gathering


----------



## BarkingDeathSquirrel (Nov 14, 2008)

Neat. I can't complain about free stuff. 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## The Little Raven (Nov 14, 2008)

Like any smart drug dealer, they give you the first hit free.


----------



## doctorhook (Nov 14, 2008)

It's only, what 800 miles to the border from where I live? I'll sneak down there and get a free deck for one of my player's birthday! 

EDIT: I'm from Canada, eh?


----------



## The Little Raven (Nov 14, 2008)

doctorhook said:


> EDIT: I'm from Canada, eh?




Hoser!


----------



## Scribble (Nov 14, 2008)

Man I'm a sucker for free stuff. 

Bring on the MtG promo junk mail...


----------



## Fifth Element (Nov 14, 2008)

The Little Raven said:


> Hoser!



We prefer _hosehead_, TYVM.

Hoser just has too many negative connotations.


----------



## Scribble (Nov 14, 2008)

Fifth Element said:


> We prefer _hosehead_, TYVM.
> 
> Hoser just has too many negative connotations.




You're obviously just a canada fanboi.


----------



## justanobody (Nov 14, 2008)

Always nice to have something to pick dog mess/mud out of my shoes with. Free Magic deck sounds good for that!


----------



## reveal (Nov 14, 2008)

justanobody said:


> Always nice to have something to pick dog mess/mud out of my shoes with. Free Magic deck sounds good for that!



I could say the same thing about this post.


----------



## Solarious (Nov 14, 2008)

Scribble said:


> You're obviously just a canada fanboi.



I resent that accusation. Canadians have many things to offer their American neighbors.

Like poutine!


----------



## Scribble (Nov 14, 2008)

Solarious said:


> I resent that accusation. Canadians have many things to offer their American neighbors.
> 
> Like poutine!




Hey man got nothin but love for you Canadians... I mean you bring us canadian bacon. And what could be bad about a fried meat product? 

Also I mean you guys live in igloos.. that's awesome!


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Nov 14, 2008)

Solarious said:


> I resent that accusation. Canadians have many things to offer their American neighbors.
> 
> Like poutine!




And Celine Dione. Oh wait, you probably want to list good things.


----------



## reveal (Nov 14, 2008)

Seems the link on the main page disappeared but the page it went to is still up.

Age Check : Here I Rule : Magic: The Gathering


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 14, 2008)

Lord am I jaded. My immediate thought was "Man... free Magic deck? Sales must be slipping."


----------



## aurance (Nov 14, 2008)

Solarious said:


> I resent that accusation. Canadians have many things to offer their American neighbors.
> 
> Like poutine!




I love poutine. Send some to Ohio please. icanhaspoutine kthnx? :-|


----------



## The Little Raven (Nov 14, 2008)

Shemeska said:


> My immediate thought was "Man... free Magic deck? Sales must be slipping."




My immediate thought was "They must have learned from Blizzard's success in giving out free trials."


----------



## Doug Sundseth (Nov 15, 2008)

Solarious said:


> I resent that accusation. Canadians have many things to offer their American neighbors.




What is this Canadia of which you speak?



Solarious said:


> Like poutine!




Whatever the question, I find it hard to believe that _poutine_ is the answer.


----------



## Scribble (Nov 15, 2008)

Is poutine like a canadian version of vegemite or something?


----------



## Agamon (Nov 15, 2008)

Cheese curds and gravy on fries...ugh, I feel my heart ready to give just thinking about it.

That, back bacon and beer are what we're known for?  No wonder there's so few of us...


----------



## The Little Raven (Nov 15, 2008)

Agamon said:


> That, back bacon and beer are what we're known for?




That, and mounties. Can't forget the mounties.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 15, 2008)

The Little Raven said:


> That, and mounties. Can't forget the mounties.




They're only not healthy for you when you speed down our very long, lonesome highways...(of course, if you're going fast enough, you can outrace those horses, no problem)


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 15, 2008)

The Little Raven said:


> That, and mounties. Can't forget the mounties.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clPYfaTvHT0&feature=related]YouTube - Monty Python- I'm a lumberjack THE BEST VERSION by Eric Idle[/ame]


----------



## doctorhook (Nov 15, 2008)

Scribble said:


> Is poutine like a canadian version of vegemite or something?



Like Agamon said, it's a bowl of fries, soggy with gravy and mozzarella so that you've gotta eat it with a fork. Incidentally, it's also one of Canada's favorite leading causes of heart disease.


----------



## Fifth Element (Nov 15, 2008)

Brown Jenkin said:


> And Celine Dione. Oh wait, you probably want to list good things.



No, we're quite happy to offer her to Americans. And you can keep her.

Please?


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't know who had the idea first, but I'm assuming this is related to AEG giving away free L5R cards. See Legend of the Five Rings » Samurai Championships Global Storyline


----------



## Riley (Nov 15, 2008)

Ummm... how does one get a free deck exactly?


----------



## Khime (Nov 15, 2008)

reveal said:


> Seems the link on the main page disappeared but the page it went to is still up.



For some reason, it looks like the link in your original email is also gone, or at least not showing up.


----------



## Hussar (Nov 15, 2008)

doctorhook said:


> Like Agamon said, it's a bowl of fries, soggy with gravy and mozzarella so that you've gotta eat it with a fork. Incidentally, it's also one of Canada's favorite leading causes of heart disease.




Heathen!  You defile the sacred poutine with mozzarella?  Sacre bleu!  You should be using cheese curd, you silly man.

Oh, man, I miss poutine.


----------



## reveal (Nov 15, 2008)

Khime said:


> For some reason, it looks like the link in your original email is also gone, or at least not showing up.



Might have been down for a bit because I was able to get to it just now.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 15, 2008)

What I do not understand is why, if the offer is open only to US residents, there is even an option for entering Canada and your province as your place of residence.


----------



## reveal (Nov 15, 2008)

Kaodi said:


> What I do not understand is why, if the offer is open only to US residents, there is even an option for entering Canada and your province as your place of residence.



Just planning for the inevitable.


----------



## Asmo (Nov 16, 2008)

reveal said:


> Just planning for the inevitable.




And the inevitable is...?

Asmo


----------



## eleventh (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Treebore (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone gotten their deck yet? I haven't.


----------



## Asmor (Dec 17, 2008)

Treebore said:


> Anyone gotten their deck yet? I haven't.




Me either.


----------



## castro3nw (Dec 17, 2008)

I got mine.  2x 30 card decks, one red, the other green.  Maybe there will be other colors too?  
2 uncommons
15-ish commons
13-ish lands
(the green deck had 15/13, the red deck had 16/12)
Really pretty deck boxes, but they're the 40 card sized boxes.  Something to hold limited decks in maybe?
Also, some gigantic rules inserty thing that really could've had a playmat on one side to show new players where to put stuff, but instead has a big deal about colors and planeswalkers.

Any questions?  
Also, if there happen to be white, blue or black decks... I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## chitzk0i (Dec 17, 2008)

What set are the cards from?  

Also, haven't got mine yet.


----------



## castro3nw (Dec 17, 2008)

Mostly from 10th.  A couple from Lorwyn block.


----------



## Ghostwind (Dec 19, 2008)

Got a black and a red deck from Wotc yesterday.


----------



## reveal (Dec 19, 2008)

We got ours last week. Not sure what's in the deck because they're a Christmas present for our son, so we haven't opened them.


----------



## Stormborn (Dec 19, 2008)

My wife and I both ordered.  Both came today, one to our home and one to her work.  She got a red and a green deck I got a black and a blue.  Haven't really looked at them yet,but a cool give away regardless.  Thanks WotC!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 23, 2008)

Got the red and the green decks today.  Not bad decks, but I haven't looked at magic cards for about 4 years and most of these were not new to me.  I was hoping to see something different.


----------



## Asmor (Dec 23, 2008)

Crothian said:


> Got the red and the green decks today.  Not bad decks, but I haven't looked at magic cards for about 4 years and most of these were not new to me.  I was hoping to see something different.




They're probably from the base set (although you probably knew that already). While they do update each edition of the base set, they also retain a lot of older cards in it.


----------



## justanobody (Dec 24, 2008)

Blue and White. All colors have now appeared in this thread.


----------



## Treebore (Dec 24, 2008)

I have yet to get mine.


----------



## justanobody (Dec 24, 2008)

Stepp on my plains.... Angel Feather and Angel of Mercy were the white uncommons, a theif magpie and air elemental were the blues.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 24, 2008)

Asmor said:


> They're probably from the base set (although you probably knew that already). While they do update each edition of the base set, they also retain a lot of older cards in it.




They are all from the base set, the tenth.  I have no idea if that's the current one or not.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 25, 2008)

spam reported


----------



## chitzk0i (Dec 27, 2008)

Crothian said:


> They are all from the base set, the tenth.  I have no idea if that's the current one or not.




Eleventh edition comes out 2009.

I got mine a couple weeks ago.  One green, one red.  The green one was straight tenth edition with a lonely Shadowmoor treefolk.  The red one is mostly tenth edition with a single Lorwyn and a single Morningtide common.  Fairly useful staple cards, but the green deck's Naturalize has no valid targets in the red deck.


----------



## Asmor (Dec 27, 2008)

chitzk0i said:


> Fairly useful staple cards, but the green deck's Naturalize has no valid targets in the red deck.




Wow. If this is targeted at newbies, that's a *massive* oversight.


----------



## pogre (Dec 27, 2008)

Blackand White here.


----------



## Oni (Dec 27, 2008)

Got blue and black decks a couple days ago.


----------

